# Wanted Rollfast Top Drag



## jrcarz (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi
Looking for one of these Rollfast Top Drag bikes with Stickshift or coaster model. Has a 20 inch rear tire and 16 inch front tire P.M. me or call or text to  847-401-1332. 
Thanks


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 21, 2020)

Pretty much the rarest Rollfast muscle bike. I have seen one original, that was it! The second picture you posted was a clone, I believe that was made from two different frames welded together. Good luck with the search!


----------



## jrcarz (Nov 21, 2020)

rfeagleye said:


> Pretty much the rarest Rollfast muscle bike. I have seen one original, that was it! The second picture you posted was a clone, I believe that was made from two different frames welded together. Good luck with the search!



I know thanks. There has to be a couple laying around in someones yard Ha Ha.  Does not hurt to ask.


----------



## EMG111 (Oct 4, 2022)

I have one but its the 24/20 model with mag sprocket and snake bars, springer front 5 speed console, missing guard. I belive its a Top Drag 600


----------

